# Overige Discussie Rubrieken > Voeding, vitamines en mineralen >  Afslankpillen-wie weet er meer over?

## nijntjerocks

heyy,

Kan iemand mij iets vertellen over middelen om af te vallen. Wie heeft welke middelen gebruikt en welke werkten(niet)?
Ik wil zelf iets gaan vinden om af te vallen maar er is zoveel en ze beloven allemaal maar van alles, maar of het dan ook uitkomt....

Liefs Cindy

----------


## Immie

Probeer eens Herbalife. Is wel heel erg duur, maar ik ben er drie weken geleden mee begonnen en nu al 5 kilo afgevallen. Dat ging dus heel snel en nu zit ik op het punt dat het heeeeeeeel langzaam gaat. Maar goed, dat kun je voor jezelf ook bedenken dat het niet in zo&#39;n tempo doorgaat.
Ik ben begonnen met het startpakket en daarnaast de kruidendrank, de aloe vera en de repen. Je kunt altijd eens kontakt opnemen met een consulente, er zit er vast wel een bij je in de buurt, want je wordt er mee overspoelt. Natuurlijk moet je ook bij Herbalife gemotiveerd zijn, want niks gaat vanzelf. Heel veel water drinken helpt en kost bijna niks. En de Aloe Vera kun je ook in de winkel kopen, is een stuk voordeliger. Ik vind overigens wel de producten heel erg lekker, vooral de repen,  :Big Grin:   :Big Grin:  .
succes.

----------


## Marie

probeer het eens zonder.
je valt nl niet af van Herbalife, maar van het dieet dat je erbij volgt.
zonde van je geld dus

----------


## user1301

Dat je afvalt door het dieet dat je naast Herbalife volgt, ben ik niet met je eens. Je valt af doordat je je eetpatroon vervangt door een gezond eetpatroon waarbij je alle benodigde voedingsstoffen binnenkrijgt. 
Ik kan je eventueel meer informatie geven over de producten. ik heb zelf herbalife gebruikt om aan te komen. En het werkt(e) perfect&#33; Als je meer info wilt kun je een mailtje sturen naar [email protected].
succes&#33;

----------


## vroni

heey allemaal ik wil heel erg graag afvallen maar weet niet hoe, nu wil ik graag laxeerpillen gebruiken. waarom raad iedereen die toch af? als ze zo slecht zijn verkopen ze ze toch niet? xies

----------


## guus

Hallo
Er is volgens mij geen enkele pil die zorgt dat je afvalt. ik heb zelf al een kapitaal uitgegeven aan pillen,drankjes en shakes maar niets helpt. Het enige dat helpt is een goede diatist en bijhouden wat je eet. Ik schrijf steeds op wat ik eet en met het calorieénboekje erbij schrijf ik ook die dus op en op het eind van de dag tel ik dan uit hoeveel calorieén ik tot mij heb genomen die dag. Zo lukt het mij aardig om af te vallen en op peil te blijven. En water drinken heel veel water drinken echt dat helpt ook. Groetjes Ben  :Wink:

----------


## marjanne

niet aan die afslankpillen beginnnen, het helpte bij mij niks en t is ook nog eens heel duur.
gewoon je eetpatroon veranderen en sporten. doe k nou ook en het gaat heel goed.

mvg marjanne

----------


## Gast: Marijke

Van afslankpillen val je af, omdat ze ervoor zorgen dat je hart extra hard gaat werken. En dat is dus heel erg slecht. Je krijgt hartkloppingen etc en er zijn al genoeg mensen aan overleden. 
Laxeerpillen worden verkocht voor als je problemen hebt met de stoelgang (bovendien wordt drugs ook verkocht terwijl het ook slecht is).

----------


## e-Vitalis

Cindy 

www.buijzen.novanutria.de

100% natuurlijk produkt (diamond diet). Wordt als enige produkt door Roy Martina ondersteund. Is een absoluut fenomeen op het gebied van natuurlijke voeding in 'Nederland

Vragen ? Mail me maar

Groet
Roger

----------


## kelly

hallo ik ben dus kelly en ben 17 jaar ik weeg momenteel 77.7kl en wil zo rap mogelijk vermageren maar heb al van alles geprobeerd met sport en zo en nix helpt ben nog geen gram vermagerd en eet ook niet veel wie kan mij helpen please????

----------


## javisst

Ik hoorde pas over een turboslim (www.turboslim.nl) gehoord.
Heeft iemand hier ervaring mee?

----------


## Sanne&Daan

hoi, 
ik geloof niet in al die middeltjes die helpen met afvallen, want je komt daarna 10x zo hard aan. 
als je op een gezonde manier wil afvallen en op gewicht blijven zal ik als ik juo was naar een dietiste gaan (ga nu zelf ook)
die helpt je om je eet patroon te veranderen waardoor je afvalt en zodra jij je eetpatroon hebt veranderd en je kan je er aan houden, dan val je geleidelijk af en uit eindelijk blijf je dan op gewicht. 
groetjes san

----------


## lempinimi

Ik heb van alles geprobeerd, Herbalife (omdat ik de nodige kilo's moest afvallen voor een operatie, dat is mij wel gelukt, maar toen ik na de operatie stopte met Herbalife heb ik deze kilo's er dubbel en dwars weer bij op gekregen), Weight Watchers, Slanke Lijn Nederland en weet ik het wat nog meer, maar ik ben en blijf een ontiegelijke jojo.
Als laatste ben ik onder begeleiding van een dieetiste 7 kilo afgevallen en zei wist het ook niet meer. Toen ik zo'n 22 weken zwanger was woog ik net zo veel als toen ik destijds stopte met dieeten. Na de geboorte van mijn zoon ben ik wel afgevallen, waarschijnlijk omdat ik nu de meeste boodschappen lopend doe met hem in de kinderwagen en ik nu dus meer beweeg dan ik voorheen deed.

----------


## Agnes574

Ze zeggen altijd...als er één afslankpil daadwerkelijk zou helpen,waarom zijn er dan zoveel en waarom komen er dan steeds nieuwe op de markt?
Het is een enorme,goeddraaiende business en vele mensen (waaronder ook ik!) proberen wel eens wat van die middelen...maar of ze ook écht werken????
Ik heb nog nooit gehoord van een afslankpil waar een heleboel mensen écht goede resultaten mee behaalden jammer genoeg...het blijft een 'winst-business' volgens mij waar maar weinigen écht baat bij hebben...

Of zit ik fout???

----------


## ellen.havekotte

Wat grappig toch altijd dat mensen, als het om ervaring met Herbalife gaat, altijd zeggen dat het zo duur is, 'winst-business' e.d.
Als het in de winkel verkrijgbaar zou zijn, zou het nog veel duurder zijn.
Voor kwaliteit betaal je nou eenmaal. Een Mercedes/Volvo/ BMW ect. zijn ook duur maar je zoeft nou eenmaal lekkerder over de weg dan met een klein KIA'tje om maar eens wat te noemen. Het is maar wat je belangrijk vindt.
Verder is het ook jammer dat Herbalife altijd in verband wordt gebracht met afvallen.
Herbalife is niets meer dan VOEDING.
Voeding voor iedereen die zich fit wil voelen of je nou dun, dik of normaal bent.
Want Herbalife werkt altijd als je het eet om fitter en energieker te worden.
Zelf 'eet' ik de producten al 5 jaar, en ja ik ben heel veel afgevallen(25 kilo) en ja, ik ben ook weer aangekomen (10 kilo) maar dat ligt echt niet aan herbalife maar gewoon aan mezelf. Je kunt nog zulke goede producten nemen, maar als je daarnaast toch weer meer gaat snoepen, eten, drinken, dan kom je gewoon weer aan. Zo simpel is het. Als je meer eet dan dat je verbrandt dan kom je aan.
De reden dat ik nog steeds enthousiast over herbalife ben is dat ik me gewoon nog nooit zo goed heb gevoeld, iedere dag energie voor 10! Ik ben nooit ziek of verkouden zelfs als iedereen om me heen loopt te sniffen en te kuchen. 
Alle voedingsstoffen die je dagelijks nodig hebt zitten erin en daardoor heb je meer energie <weerstand< en dat leeft gewoon lekker voor mij en mijn gezin>
OK, dan is het maar duur, 't is maar wat je voor jezelf over hebt.
Dus mijn advies: zoek een dieet waarbij je zeker weet dat je alle (52) voedingsstoffen die je nodig hebt binnenkrijgt, dat je minstens 2 liter water per dag drinkt ( puur water, koffie en thee tellen niet mee voor de 2 liter) en dat je gaat BEWEGEN. Ren nou niet gelijk naar een sportschool, gewoon wandelen, fietsen of zwemmen zijn prima maar doe dat wel minstens 3x per week minimaal een half uur.
Water drinken en zonder sportschool bewegen kosten (bijna) geen geld.
En het dieet........tja, ik kan er maar één echt aanraden maar dat begrepen jullie wel.
Succes allen

----------


## Kissie

Herbalife gebruik ik liever niet. Ik heb er hartkloppingen door gekregen, kan er dus niet tegen. Sinds kort gebruik ik BIO -T tabletten, werkt prima.
Chroomtabletten helpen niet veel. Ik heb waarschijnlijk door de herba-life galstenen gekregen.

----------


## Agnes574

Wat doen die BIO-T tabletten voor je??
Ik moet nl ook oppassen met al die dingen...ook hartkloppingen!!
Ik hoop op een reactie!

Xx

----------


## Kissie

In Bio - Thee tabletten zit groene thee. Je verliest er veel centimeters door en het werkt gewoon echt goed. |Ik zeg niet dat dit wel een gezond producht is, dat weet ik namelijk niet, maar het werkt bij mij in iedere geval heel erg goed en ik krijg er geen bijwerkingen van. Het pakt je vetweefsel aan, niet de spiermassa. 

Ik kreeg vooral last van de Herba-life thee. Ik kreeg echt een hele snelle hartslag, volgens mij zit er een hele dosering caffeine in. Toen ik galstenen had, en ik was daar zeer ziek van, vroeg de arts aan mij of ik herba-life had gebruikt met het afvallen. Er zitten teveel chemische stoffen in, die je lichaam niet goed kunnen verwerken, tenminste de 1 wel , de andere niet. In ieder geval is het ongezond en veel te duur. Ik vind dat je voor de gek gehouden wordt, omdat je met gewoon afvaalen, bv het yoghurtdieet ook snel heel veel kunt afvallen. Je eet dan de ene dag 2 liter magere yoghurt en de andere dag gewoon gezond, maar niet teveel. Ik ben echt tegen Herba-life. ik ken iemand die het zelf verkocht en het veel te lang gebruikte. Hij heet nu 1 of andere vage stofwisselingsziekte en last van haar nieren. De directeur van Herba-life is zelf overleden op jonge leeftijd aan een hartstilstand. Het is gewoon ongezonde troep. Als iemand jou gaat wijsmaken dat het allemaal zo gezond is en je gelooft er zelf in , ja dan zal je denken dat je je heel erg goed en gezond er door voelt en natuurlijk val je af, omdat je minder eet, maar je weet nooit precies wat er in zit. Op de langere termijn word je er echt onwijs ziek van.

Kissie

----------


## Kissie

Even een foutje sorry, Ik schreef last hij heeft last van haar nieren. Ik bedoel natuurlijk zijn.

Oh ja, die mensen die Herba-life verkopen die worden goudmijntjes belooft. Als je zoveel verkoopt dan mag je naar Center Parcs, verkoop je er meer dan mag je naar Kreta en als topperrr, mag je naar Amerika. Ik weet niet wat je allemaal nog meer krijgt. Je moet dan natuurlijk hard verkopen en de meesten zijn dan ook supergedreven om je wat aan te smeren. Ik vind het allemaal 1 grote oplichterijzooi.

----------


## Kissie

En natuurlijk val je af door Herba-life, maar de vraag is of het gezond is. Op de verpakking staat helemaal niet wat er allemaal inzit. Er wordt je wijsgemaakt dat alle nodige voedingsstoffen erin zitten, maar dat kan natuurlijk helemaal niet. Je kan geen groenten en fruit en brood in 1 poeder proppen.

----------


## emc

Ik heb al verschillende keren herbalife geprobeerd. De eerste keer viel ik in vier maand vier kilo af. Ik was heel content. Maar enkele jaren later stijgt mijn gewicht nog steeds, hoewel ik het nog steeds gebruik. De consulente zegt dat ik het "op de verkeerde manier" gebruik. Het schema is daarentegen eenvoudig. Missen kan bijna niet.
Ik zou zeggen, het is geldklopperij en bovendien een vorm van piramideverkoop waar ik mensen zie onderuit glijden!!!!!!!!! WEG DAARMEE. 
Ik eet nu drie stuks fruit per dag, eens vis en eens kip en eens een vega-burger per week, volgranenbrood, en veel groenten, en blijf gelijk. Ik ben niet mager, maar hoef geen schrik te hebben dat ik elke keer als ik op de weegschaal ga staan, weer ben bijgekomen.
Ik denk dat er eens iemand tegen de firma herbalife een proces moet aanspannen.

----------


## Kissie

Je hebt helemaal gelijk EMC!!! Ik vind het bovendien ook oplichterij. Ik ken verschillende herba-life verkopers, waar het helemaal mee is misgegaan. Ze zijn doorgeslagen, omdat ze veel geld hebben geinfesteerd in om alles in te kopen, maar uiteindelijk verdient het het zout in de pap niet. Zuur eten, zuur verdienen zou ik zeggen. Ik ken ook mensen die stofwisselingsproblemen hebben opgelopen door het gebruik van Herba-life en zoals ik al eerder heb verteld vroeg de internist in het ziekenhuis toen ik galstenen had, of ik soms herba-life had gebruikt met het afslanken. Bovendien vind ik Herba-life veel en veel te duur.

groeten, Kissie

----------


## riske5

hoi, ik heb turboslim gebruikt en ben niks afgevallen, collega is 2 kilo kwijt op 2 weken.. denk toch dat het vooral aan eetpatroon ligt. ik heb het niet aangepast alleen maar meer snoepen..

----------


## U858918

Ik Heb Reductil 15 Mg Voorgeschreven Gekregen Van De Huisarts Heeft Iemand Ervaringen Met Deze Tabletten;

----------


## Petra717

Waarvoor heb je deze gekregen?





> Ik Heb Reductil 15 Mg Voorgeschreven Gekregen Van De Huisarts Heeft Iemand Ervaringen Met Deze Tabletten;

----------


## het engeltje

> Ik Heb Reductil 15 Mg Voorgeschreven Gekregen Van De Huisarts Heeft Iemand Ervaringen Met Deze Tabletten;


hoi
ja ik heb die pillen al gehad. het is goed voor een keer want gezond is het natuurlijk niet. en ja ik ben er enkele kilo s mee afgevallen. ik had nergens trek meer in. sommige krijgen er hartkloppingen van. maar bij mij was het perfect.
veel succes

----------


## Petra717

Hoi Engeltje, 

Mag ik vragen hoelang je het hebt gebruikt en hoeveel je er van bent afgevallen? 
En hoe voorkom dat je weer aan komt? 

Groetjes petra

----------


## het engeltje

hoi petra
ik heb ze 1 maand gebruikt en was 5 kg afgevallen meer moest ook niet. en daarna gewoon je 3 maaltijden eten maar geen tussendoortjes en veel water drinken.
groetjes van het engeltje

----------


## wesmatch

Hey,
ik heb turboslim geslikt gekocht op http://www.turboslim.nl.
Goede ervaring met het product, was aardig wat afgevallen.
Maar het gaat ook om je levenstyle en niet alleen de middellen.

----------


## doris

Hoi,

Ik ben sinds kort de pillen chlorella 500 aan het gebruiken, deze zullen overal goed voor zijn en ook voor het afslanken, heeft iemand ervaring met deze tabletten en val je er ook wel vanaf. Ik zelf ben 1.62 cm groot en weeg nu op dit moment 73 kg (na de laatste weging bij de doktor) ik heb over 90 kg gewogen en ben in 2 maanden tijd 20 kg afgevallen door stress, nu gaan de laatste kilootjes minder en heb mij deze tabletten besteld. 

Nou ik hoor het wel en bedankt alvast.
groetjes doris

----------


## Kiara

Herbalife heb het zelf verkocht maar vond dat ik de mensen zwaar in de maling nam! je kan net zo maaltijdplus blikjes halen bij het kruidvat zelfde resultaat maar meer als de helft goedkoper.

----------


## doris

Hoi Kiara,

Nee het is geen herbalife, is me veel te duur, ik heb van die tabletten van chlorella 500, elke dag moet ik 1 tablet voor het eten nemen (2 per dag), en daarop wil ik weten of het ook helpt, heb al eens iets gelezen, maar je leest er vrij weinig over hoe het de mensen is vergaan na het gebruiken van dit product

----------


## depri838

Hallo,
Zelf twee maanden Herbalife gebruikt....ik kwam er van aan. En wat zeiden ze: Dat is om tekorten aan te vullen!!!??? Welke tekorten, ik eet elke dag groenten/fruit etc. Zelfs een dietiste kon niks meer voor me doen omdat ik aan de 2000 kilocal. zit per dag. Met zwaar werk wat ik doe was dat de ondergrens.
Bij de herbalife had ik extra de thee en ik heb het twee maanden lang zeer concequent gebruikt....2 kilo erbij. Nou ja ik werd wel lichter.....300 euro in mijn knip !

----------


## Zwartje

Volgens mij is het onzin.......

----------


## eypst1818

wat doen chroom en appelazijn??

----------


## Agnes574

Chroom doet de trek naar zoetigheden afnemen en 
appelazijn blokkeert een deel van de vetopname na een vetrijke maaltijd!

Ikzelf gebruik nu 'Alli',de eerste afslankpil verkrijgbaar zonder recept bij de apotheek (in Belgie toch) en dit werkt op het zelfde principe als appelazijn..ik ben er tevreden over!
Volgens mijn apotheker bevat Alli hetzelfde als Xenical (enkel op voorschrift),maar dan de helft van de dosis!
MAAR...enkel te gebruiken bij vetrijke maaltijden en de bijsluiter héél goed lezen!
EN...enkel gebruiken als het nodig is!!!!!

meer informatie vind je op www.alli.be

----------


## manolia

> heyy,
> 
> Kan iemand mij iets vertellen over middelen om af te vallen. Wie heeft welke middelen gebruikt en welke werkten(niet)?
> Ik wil zelf iets gaan vinden om af te vallen maar er is zoveel en ze beloven allemaal maar van alles, maar of het dan ook uitkomt....
> 
> Liefs Cindy


hoi als eerste wil ik je zeggen dat iedereen mooi is en dat je best flink mag zijn oke
dan ga ik je vertellen dat ik jaren lang me geen vrouw voelde ik had veel stress en ben gaan eten ik vrat dus gewoon eten was er niet bij maar na drie jaar was ik ook dan wel 99,7 kilo toen zei ik ik moet afvallen en dat heb ik toen gedaan ,ik vertel je dat ik egt alles at wat ik zag en savonds ook dus dat was al fout ik nam een blik herbelife die was toen al 125 gulden en jahoor ik viel egt onwijs veel af ben in drie maanden tijd 26 kilo afgevallen en het is er nooit meer aan gekomen maar omdat het zo snel ging werd ik niet erg lekker dus nu inmidels 10 jaar verder ben ik weer 85 kilo en denk altijd ik heb herbelife tog haha dus probeer het maar vraag het eerst aan je dokter en houw je er ook goed aan en daarna zie je wel hoe het gaat met pilllen en een shake had ik dus ik wens je suxses eerst aan je huisart vragen want zo goed is het geloof ik ook weer niet dus vandaar dat ik het je dat wil zeggen nou sterkte doeiiiiii

----------


## marloespol

hallo allemaal,

wat een rot probleem he dat afvallen!
ik weet er alles van ik heb op mijn zwaarst 102,5 kilo gewogen. ik ben toen afgeslankt tot 75 kilo maar toch weer eten echt slecht.
nu ben ik alweer een tijdje bezig ik was weer terug op 90 kilo en op het moment ben ik 81,6 kilo.
het blijft een strijd.het is belangrijk dat je gezond eet en niet snoept. beloof jezelf 1 keer in de week (bijvoorbeeld zaterdag avond) iets lekkers. dan heb je toch hetgeen dat lekker is, en het smaakt nog beter ook!

als je bij een dietiste komt is het van belang dat je een goede hebt. ik was bij een dietiste en die kende heel veel producten niet. ik ben toen ook veel aangekomen ipv afgevallen.
ik wil iedereen iig veel succes wensen met afvallen!!

gr

----------


## John_Swain

Ik heb een topic voor iedereen die in die onzinnige afslankpillen gelooft: http://www.medicity.nl/showthread.php?t=10174

Afslanken met pillen werkt gewoon weg niet! Het zit tussen je oren.
Wil je echt afvallen neem dan eens iemand in armen die er verstand van heeft.
Dus geen pillen maar een diëtist.
Opzich is het ook helemaal niet zo moeilijk op internet zijn genoeg methodes te vinden hoe je op een normale manier kan afvallen.
Het is gewoon het juiste gebruik van voeding.
Heb je overgewicht dan hou je van lekker eten. Zo is het nu eenmaal.
Laat die lekkere dingen liggen en eet alleen wat je nodig hebt.
Niet meer en niet minder.

Het is zo simpel.
Hier een korte lijst. Waar je je aan moet houden. En je zal zien dat je afvalt.

in de ochtend max 2 boterhammen
in de middag max 2 boterhammen
en in de avond normaal avond eten..
Kijk als je een harde werker bent is een boterham meer niet zo erg.
Dat loop je tijdens het werken er vaak wel weer af.

Het fijt dat je bijvoorbeeld geen hagelslag moet gaan eten tijdens het afvallen is zon onzin.
Het gaat om de hoeveelheid niet om wat je eet.
Zolang je die tussendoortjes maar laat liggen.

Neem bijvoorbeeld ook zoetjes in je koffie.
Neem zoveel mogelijk dingen met light.
Ik ben nogal fan van Pepsi max en dat drink ik ook redelijk veel.
Echt aankomen doe ik er niet van...
En dan werk ik nog geen eens  :Big Grin:

----------


## Agnes574

Ik ben het grotendeels met je eens John...maar je kunt ook afvallen zonder je 'favorieten' te moeten laten staan!

Ik heb ontdekt dat iedere persoon op zijn eigen unieke manier kan/moet afvallen indien écht nodig (overgewicht is een serieus probleem, maar om van maatje 40 terug te willen naar maatje 32 vind ik onzinnig, je lichaam verandert ook met de jaren, je metabolisme ook) ... en ben je zoveel mooier als je graatmager bent?? Nee en tevens niet gezond is mijn mening!! Superskinny is trouwens volledig uit de mode  :Wink:  

Al die afvalpillen (online,drogisterij,etc) zijn gewoonweg 'troep' is mijn mening... enkel 'Alli' is een geregistreerd produkt,goedgekeurd door artsen dat werkt bij overgewicht en enkel bij de apotheek verkrijgbaar is!! www.alli.nl

Op www.kilootjeminder.be (site van de Christelijke Mutualiteit in Belgie) kun je op de voor jouw persoonlijk,individuele en beste manier GRATIS afvallen (zo zullen er ook wel sites in Nederland bestaan neem ik aan??);
Ze vragen daar vanalles (leeftijd,gewicht,gezondheidsproblemen,mate inspanning/activiteiten,eetgewoontes etcetc...) en stellen dan een 'op maat gemaakt' plan op. Dat vind ik pas een goede 'afvalmethode' ... en zo zorg je er tevens voor dat je lichaam géén tekorten oploopt,waardoor je je lichaam schaadt (zoals bij bijv een soepdieet ????) en je niet meteen weer evenveel,zo niet méér terug aankomt als je stopt met dat dieet!!

Ook een diëtiste kan je érg goed helpen ... beter geld uitgeven aan een paar consultaties bij iemand die er verstand van heeft, dan zomaar afslankpillen kopen/bestellen ... waar de producenten héél véél aan verdienen, maar jijzelf enkel armer van word en zéker niet slanker (ze kunnen even een 'psychisch' positief effect hebben,dat wel > placebo's doen dat soms ook  :Wink: ) en vraag je eens af wat er allemaal voor stoffen in die zogenaamde afslanktroep zit?? Ookal vermelden ze ; volledig natuurlijk product .. vaak klopt dit niet!! 

Veel (gratis) lezen op internet kan tips opleveren en je motivatie oppeppen, dat is volgens mij een nuttige en goede manier ... maar ik ben net als John absoluut niet voor allerhande dubieuze afslankpillen!!

----------


## christel1

Mijn ventje heeft reductil geprobeerd en Alli, zonder resultaat. Ik heb vroeger toen ik door een overdosis cortisone 8 kilo bijgekomen was ook eens een eetlustremmer gekregen van de huisarts en die werkte wel, resultaat uit de handel genomen, ik moet zeggen dat ik er wel een dieet bij gevolgd heb en ook waterafdrijvende pillen heb gekregen want bij cortisonegebruik hou je water op en de 8 kilo waren er op een maand terug af. Soms kan je zonder je het weet van een depressie ook verdikken (zonder AD te nemen), sommige mensen vermageren er van anderen verdikken er van 
Greetz
Christel1

----------


## HansjeV

Er is een nieuwe website volgens mij. Ze verkopen afslankpillen uit amerika. afslankpillenonline.nl heet het.

----------


## John_Swain

Afslank pillen is een hoax dat werkt niet! Dus trap hier nou niet in mensen!

----------


## sietske763

gewoon goede, langzame koolhydraten eten en je mag heel veel hebben en je valt goed af, je hebt geen eens het idee dat je lijnt.
googelen op ""glykemische index"" en je weet alles.
o ja, steeds tussendoortjes nemen van goede KH ook als je geen trek hebt, houdt de vetverbranding aan

----------


## Lisa8265

Phen375 dieetpil - phen375.com Ik heb de bestelling zoals beloofd op tijd ontvangen en de pillen werken fantastisch.

----------


## tiny0190

Afslankpillen werken misschien heel in het begin,maar blijken na een poos de algehele stofwisseling te hebben verstoord,..het enige wat afslankt is je portemonnee,..trap er niet in,de enige manier van doelgericht afslanken is bewegen,..liefs krachttraining,(spieren vragen veel energie,daardoor ga je afvallen)..en daarbij gewoon bewegen over de dag!..en gezonde voeding met natuurlijke vezels,..goede koolhydraten in de vorm van volkoren producten groenten en fruit,..en zorgen voor een klein percentage gezonde vetzuren,..en laat die tussendoortjes met hun dikmakende verkeerde koolhydraten,ook de light producten doen echt niet wat ze beloven,is het een lightproduct dat zeer weinig vet bevat dan worden er meer koolhydraten ingestopt en deze worden in het lichaam omgezet in vet,.kunstmatige zoetstoffen ontregelen ook je stofwisseling waardoor je na verloop van tijd dikkker wordt !..wees matig wees wijs!

----------


## HJ Boersema

Ik ben zelf overtuigt door Dr. OZ om Rasberry Ketone afslankpillen te gebruiken. Nog te kort dag om te zeggen of ze werken maar het begin is positief! Stuur me een berichtje als je vragen hebt.

----------

